# Bowling Green/Toledo - Looking for group



## Sean Et Cetera (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm looking for a group of players in the Bowling Green/Toledo area.

In reality, I'm actutally 3 people.  A friend and I are in Bowling Green, and another person I met online in the Toledo area.  Drop me a line if you are interested.


----------



## exile (Dec 24, 2005)

*Gamer in Toledo*

Hi. I'm Chad. It's very good to see other gamers in the Toledo/BG area on this message board. We seem to be few and far between. In any case, I game with a group in Toledo (actually more like Perrysburg) on Sunday afternoons. We play a variety of games including D&D3.5, L5R (R and K System), Star Wars D20, Mutants and Masterminds, Top Secret, and others; the first three listed are those most frequently played.

I'm a surgery resident and stay quite busy. I'm actually just getting back to my present group and probably (almost certainly) don't have the time to take on another game. That may change as early as late January, early February. Even if I were to not start gaming with you, I'd love to meet other gamers in this area...and there might actually be room for more in our present group.

In any case, I hope to hear back from you here or on another website that more members of our group actually frequent-

www.ghoulgamers.com

This is a website for gamers in the Louisville, KY area. I lived in Louisville (ang gamed A LOT) for nine years prior to moving to Toledo. That led to my current group using a small part of that website/forum; you can find us under the Mackenzie's Marauders section.

Chad


----------

